# Anyone heading to the USA SchH Championships?



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

This upcoming week in Iowa. I can't make it because of work. Looks like some great competition


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yup, we are heading over on Tuesday. The national helper seminar is on Wednesday along with the helper tryouts. Then I get to sit through the general board meeting on Thursday.







Looks like a good Nationals with a nice amount of entries.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I plan on arriving Thursday evening. Just two hours away...to close not to go!! Looking forward to it~!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Think I'm leaving early Friday morning less than 5hrs


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Hey, make sure you come introduce yourself. I am also hoping Trish will come over.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

I'll be there. I'm driving out with Steve and Claudia. We leave Tues at 6am. The trip is going to take almost 19 hrs (yuck!)

I'll be at the board meeting as well Lisa!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Betty, where are you staying? It would be great to meet you!!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Betty, will you be watching the helper tryouts?


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

I'm going to miss seeing you Lisa







You too Mike! 

Would have loved to finally meet you too Betty. 

We have a basketball tournament this weekend and a day trip to Chicago.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

chruby, we are staying at the Baymont Inn and Suites in Davenport. I'd love to finally meet you as well!! Just look for the Outkast Schutzhund Club jacket and you'll probably find me! LOL Claudia will be wearing that jacket. Depending on the weather, I may be wearing a brown and tan training jacket that has Carlo and Cayman's names on the back and my name on the front. If it's cold, I'll be bundled up in a different jacket!!

Lisa, yes, I'll be at the helper tryouts. I'm going to try to get some shots of Steve!









Awwww, I wish you could have made it! It really would have been nice to finally meet you as well!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Trish, basketball isn't as important as the Nationals.









Betty, I will look for you. I'll be hanging with one of Steve's competition. LOL I drive a slightly older white Ford truck with 4 doors and a white cap. We don't have club jackets yet. Keep talking about it, but never get it done.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

Great Lisa! I'll be with Steve and Claudia all weekend. They will have their son Lenny with them. We should be fairly easy to spot. The OKSC Jackets are black and orange!

It will be great to finally meet you!

Trish, I agree with Lisa!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: wicked1996
> 
> Trish, I agree with Lisa!!!


Well ladies I don't know if it will compare to watching an entire day of 6th grade basektball














Don't tell my son that though


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

LOL Will miss you. Was really hoping you would be able to come over at least one day.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://2009usagsdnationalchampionship.com
Wishing everyone attending a great time and good luck to the competitors!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Betty....I'll find you...may have trouble recognizing Claudia with that new hairdo, lol....but I'll know the voice, lol......

Looking forward to a fun weekend and meeting everyone!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Have fun everyone!!!! Drive safely!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Good luck to all!! Specially to my Tara's littermate Tip!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Good luck and have fun to all the board members attending! We expect pictures when you get back!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good Luck!


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthHey, make sure you come introduce yourself. I am also hoping Trish will come over.


I will Lisa 
Dang Trish never hurts to do the wrong thing now and then


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Trish,

Do what we did at the WUSV. I handed Cara a camera and a video and she was in heaven. She did get some good shots and would comment on the grips.


But, I do understand the balance.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

We're not going, but Suki's breeder will be there - he just asked if we would puppy-sit for him while he's gone







(no details on the pup yet).


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Newborn puppies here







, so not this time around







...but planning on going to the WDA Nationals in May in Peoria, IL.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Joker
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lhczthHey, make sure you come introduce yourself. I am also hoping Trish will come over.
> ...


LOL! I'm sure I have & will Mike








Sorry I'm missing it, great time to catch up with friends. 

You all have a great time!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Smithie86Trish,
> 
> Do what we did at the WUSV. I handed Cara a camera and a video and she was in heaven. She did get some good shots and would comment on the grips.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing her at the WUSVs!







Mine are getting older and definitely involved in her own interests..sigh...mom's plans usually come last


----------



## ahlamarana (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll be arriving Friday afternoon for the weekend. I'm new to schutzhund, so this will actually be my first trial. Looking forward to it, I'm sure I'll learn a lot!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How did the voting go at the board meeting, anyone know? I read on FB the amendment was passed...


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Also on USA list, says it passed...sad day for schutzhund, many clubs will leave UScA and those of us that didn't have a club will have to look to a different organization to get a club started. There is only one USA club in eastern - right along the state line, Nebraska, and no WDA club. Closest is Pittsburg, Kansas with Russ Osborn's group. That's about 10 hours away.... We are out here in western Nebraska....


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh,..and Hi Sarah


----------



## nanrao (Nov 27, 2002)

Not to mention that strange German/New England accent that she has going on...... ROFL.

Have fun guys.

Oops, this was a reply to chruby's post wrt recognizing Claudia's voice.....

Nandini


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Results link:
http://www.quinebaugschutzhund.org/nationals09.aspx


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WOW, what is going one with all those low protection scores?? Lots of people have pulled. What is going on???


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The board meeting results has put a damper on it, IMO


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlThe board meeting results has put a damper on it, IMO


Pfft Scores are mark on. You better have game the judges ain't playing It is the big dance like it or not you may have to go play in a lesser sand box. 
WDA made there choice USCA had to make there's that will have to do for now.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9WOW, what is going one with all those low protection scores?? Lots of people have pulled. What is going on???


Judging was very precise and IMHO the way it should be, especially at a national event. Protection judge was looking for a lot of dominance toward the helper and fight drive. Scores were fair for the most part.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Well that's good. I just wondered why there were so many pulls.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I know Deleta Jones pulled due to a leg injury. Not sure about anyone else but there are usually a fair amount of pulls before events.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are always a lot of pulls. Some due to bad practice times, one injured handler, one injured dog. The competitors that were the most upset by the bylaw change still trialed so don't create controversy where there is none.

The judging was TOUGH. The protection judge was wicked. He was pretty consistent, though, in how hard he cut, IMO. He wanted to see VERY VERY strong guarding at all times, dogs that actually worked to stop the helper on the escapes, showed fight in the drives and came through hard on the long bite. The way it should be. Several dogs failed due to loss of control. 3 lost control heeling down field for the courage test. The OB judge was also very tough, but consistent. I didn't get to see any of the tracking.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

I had great time and seen a few nice dogs/bitches I was disappointed in the the number of good dogs and I don't mean there level of training.
prolly 10 or so that come mind that I liked.
A couple of others that started to shine some during the pressure exercises that I would guess may have not had the proper training to bring out there potential but it was good to see a couple of strong bitches.


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm surprised no one mentioned how one side of the blinds was in a straight line and the other side followed the curve of the infield. It was a poor setup plain and simple and was bound to cause problems in even the best of dogs... and this is from a friend of mine who is a repeat BSP competitor in Germany and attended the event in question. Another friend of mine was competing in the event and his dog messed up the routine. Granted, it revealed weaknesses in his training and preparation leading up to the event, but no one would expect, much less train for such a poor setup at a national level event.


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: krylosI'm surprised no one mentioned how one side of the blinds was in a straight line and the other side followed the curve of the infield. It was a poor setup plain and simple and was bound to cause problems in even the best of dogs... and this is from a friend of mine who is a repeat BSP competitor in Germany and attended the event in question. Another friend of mine was competing in the event and his dog messed up the routine. Granted, it revealed weaknesses in his training and preparation leading up to the event, but no one would expect, much less train for such a poor setup at a national level event.


If you show at the Nationals your dog should be able to run the blinds upside down backwards and sideways. I sat at the find blind end all weekend and didn't notice the blinds being curved so if they were it couldn't have been much.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree with Joker. Most of the dogs had no problem with the blinds. I had a really nice vantage point all weekend.


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, since I wasn't there (not by choice) I can't really defend myself except say that more than the two people mentioned above thought the setup was lacking. Like I said though, the setup did tend to expose the weaknesses in the training routine that you might not have thought about on an everage day.


----------



## wicked1996 (Aug 28, 2002)

I had a great vantage point from several different angles while taking pictures and the blinds did look okay to me. They DID look curved the first time I looked at them, but once I noticed the way the grass was cut I figured out it was a trick my eyes were playing on me. My eyes following the the way the grass was cut, which was curved. One or 2 competitors actually followed the mowed curve while heeling up field instead of going straight!!


----------



## krylos (Oct 19, 2006)

That could very well be the issue at hand Betty... an optical illusion. It would certainy explain why most say it was good while everyone I talked to (who were all sitting in the same area, same vantage point) said it was skewed. I heard the same thing from aother person about people heeling up the field according to the grass curve as well!


----------

